# Im Getting sworn in next week!!!



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all,

Awhile ago I posted on here asking questions about the hiring process. Well in two weeks I will be sworn in and begin the Academy in July. Im nervous  about the academy. I spent 8 years in the military and I kind of know the routine but still :lol: Anyway I already have homework to do from the academy, I hope I get past this. Wish me luck and any tips on surviving the academy would be great 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey congrats! :baby01: B: :GNANA: :BNANA: :baby13:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

NJBadBuell";p="64306 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Awhile ago I posted on here asking questions about the hiring process. Well in two weeks I will be sworn in and begin the Academy in July. Im nervous  about the academy. I spent 8 years in the military and I kind of know the routine but still :lol: Anyway I already have homework to do from the academy, I hope I get past this. Wish me luck and any tips on surviving the academy would be great 8)


Your original posts weren't that long ago.........and you are already starting an academy? You can't be from Mass. if you got picked up that quick!!!


----------



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

New Jersey. and a Yankee Fan hehe But Im originally from New England (CT) does that count?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

NJBadBuell";p="64334 said:


> New Jersey. and a Yankee Fan hehe But Im originally from New England (CT) does that count?


Nothing wrong about being from CT and a Yanks fan! Granted after 4 years in college, I am now the person who roots for the Yanks AND Sox...I'm going to hell I realize


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

kttref said:


> NJBadBuell";p="64334 said:
> 
> 
> > New Jersey. and a Yankee Fan hehe But Im originally from New England (CT) does that count?
> ...


yes kate, yes u are!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't CHOKE in the academy, like your famed Yankees did in the playoffs :twisted:


----------



## NJBadBuell (Feb 8, 2005)

History would prove that I would be less likely to choke than a bean head


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="64343 said:


> yes kate, yes u are!!!


You're welcome to join me Jake!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

kttref said:


> EOD1";p="64343 said:
> 
> 
> > yes kate, yes u are!!!
> ...


oh don't u worry, we will be roasting marshmellows together, me you and all the other yankee fans!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Good to hear. Now, if I can get my husband to become a yankees fan he can join us too...although it'd probably be easier to get him to commit some henious crime!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Not when you grow up around here...it's damn near sacreligious NOT to root for the yanks down here...but it's been confirmed where I'm going anyway! :twisted:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulation my friend, good luck at the academy.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Taunton is putting on three July 1st. Could there be more? Hmmm? :roll:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope they keep hiring, hopefully they have the test score in August LOL


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Its look like i will have a better chance down in FL, since i already have the academy from there, or either look in the Fed Govt.


----------

